# Heat Mat - placement.



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Guys,

Got one of richies vivs with a false bottom, ideal for heat mat placement .. however i made a slight error in calculation and the heat mat i have is about 0.5cm too big to fit through the hole at the back - unfortunately it's not as flexible as i thought it would be.

Anyway, my question is, can i just stick the heat mat to the back of the tank instead, it will only be used to provide some extra heat just in case we get some really cold days through the winter. 

Will it provide enough heat through my cork background to make a difference? and will it start to heat up and melt the glue holding the background in place?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A lot of people put them on the side of a tank- to keep the heat in tape a piece of poly over it.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, so say i stick it on the back.

I dont have a thermostat yet, can i just leave the heat mat on 24/7 and it will be ok from a safety point of view. (obviously i wont need it on for anywhere near that long in the real world, just want to know if there's a maximum time it should be switched on for without a thermostat to regulate the temperature.)

It's the exo terra rainforest heatmat - size large. 5W i think.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Most people would recommend using a thermostat; I don't, but I tend to use low-powered mats.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If this is a dart frog tank, and you have central heating that keeps temps above about 19 degrees celsius in your rooms, then you don't even need a heat mat. The lights will raise the temps for the slightly higher day time temps.

You certainly don't want to use a heat mat with no stat, especially in this warm weather, on a dart viv. They seriously don't do well at high temps for prolonged periods of time.

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

The heat mat was only bought as a safety measure in case we have a few really cold days during the winter.

I dont intend to use it daily as the temps that i've monitored so far have been more than adequate.

Does anyone know the likelyhood of the heat mat melting the glue that holds the background in place?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

One point not mentioned yet is that the heat won`t get through the cork background and you run the risk of cracking your glass because of that.
I would go on whats been said already.
Another option is a waterporoof heat mat which can go inside the viv but then you have the problem of hiding it from sight.

Mike


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> The heat mat was only bought as a safety measure in case we have a few really cold days during the winter.
> 
> I dont intend to use it daily as the temps that i've monitored so far have been more than adequate.
> 
> Does anyone know the likelyhood of the heat mat melting the glue that holds the background in place?


the heat mat would melt at those temps

meta mats can't stand that much heat strangly


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> One point not mentioned yet is that the heat won`t get through the cork background and you run the risk of cracking your glass because of that.
> I would go on whats been said already.
> Another option is a waterporoof heat mat which can go inside the viv but then you have the problem of hiding it from sight.
> 
> Mike


That's worrying...

So heat mats are no good if you have cork backgrounds then?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The cork will act as insulation and keep the heat from the tank so you`ll end up with an overheating mat and probably the glass too.
I`ve stopped using them now as i`ve found them to be useless for vivs.
The only one I have in use is a small waterproof one that i`m using for a backup in one of my vivs.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

ok thanks for the advice Mike.

So its either mount it underneath the tank or nothing really?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would say thats about all you can do.
But you also have the same issue of the substrate stopping the heat from penetrating also.
This is why i`ve stopped using them, i`ve found them to be more hassle than they`re worth.
My vivs are all heated now just by their lights and of course room temperatures.
I have vivs heated by lights sitting at 29/30C and others with no heating at 26C.


Mike


----------



## madcatfergus (Dec 7, 2009)

*Waterproof heat mats*

I was wondering about the pro rep mats, how waterproof are they? has anyone had them in a water feature for long periods of time?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I use one of these (Lucky Reptile Thermo Mat Pro 10w (25 x 15cm) - Surrey Pet Supplies) and its been fine now for 2 years.
It just sits on top of the substrate at the rear of the viv with a few large pebbles and magnolia leaves on it to help it blend in.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> ok thanks for the advice Mike.
> 
> So its either mount it underneath the tank or nothing really?


Is your cork on both sides, as well as the back? I use mats under my tanks, the ones with deeper substrate also have a permanently wet drainage layer, the others have mostly shallow substrate- and I've had no problems- but there is nothing stopping you from mounting it on the side if it's cork-free.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I do have one side which is cork free but will make the tank look terrible, i will try and get it on under the tank, as i say i only got it for emergency temperature conditions


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> I do have one side which is cork free but will make the tank look terrible, i will try and get it on under the tank, as i say i only got it for emergency temperature conditions


 J do you have any idea what your absolute lowest temp will be in the room where your darts will be?
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I've never measured the temp in my room before I got the viv but since i've had the viv in, the lowest i've ever seen is 19degrees but obviously we have the winter months approaching and i need something in place just in case.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> I've never measured the temp in my room before I got the viv but since i've had the viv in, the lowest i've ever seen is 19degrees but obviously we have the winter months approaching and i need something in place just in case.


 the events of today have kinda overtaken what i was going to say mate,my first one didn't work,the repacement was pretty lame,as Richie has said becareful with your glass,have read many times of them cracking glass,that said me mate Ron uses them and i have no questions as to his methods,evrything he's said to me for ruddy yonks makes sense:2thumb:.Glass is weird stuff it might be purely a matter of luck but be careful mate ,a crack now would be a major downer,personally i might try better insulation to the viv and rely on the lights my self or even an oilfired rad just to keep the room a bit warmer on them cold winter nights,just a different take on this really mate,plus of course i know your gonna want more tanks:mf_dribble:,so long term an oil rad is gonna be a good investment
seeya
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Just stripped the heat mat out as it wasnt working, what a f*cking mission!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> the events of today have kinda overtaken what i was going to say mate,my first one didn't work,the repacement was pretty lame,as Richie has said becareful with your glass,have read many times of them cracking glass,*that said me mate Ron uses them and i have no questions as to his methods,evrything he's said to me for ruddy yonks makes sense*:2thumb:.Glass is weird stuff it might be purely a matter of luck but be careful mate ,a crack now would be a major downer,personally i might try better insulation to the viv and rely on the lights my self or even an oilfired rad just to keep the room a bit warmer on them cold winter nights,just a different take on this really mate,plus of course i know your gonna want more tanks:mf_dribble:,so long term an oil rad is gonna be a good investment
> seeya
> Stu


Stu, your medication is definitely working! :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Stu, your medication is definitely working! :lol2:


 i think its a side effect of keep getting dart tad water in me mouth,gotta stop using this as a third hand whilst working with them:mf_dribble: Actually buddy i'll stand by that comment,medication,insanity or other:lol2:
Stu


----------

